# NSW State Comp 2016



## Stuster

There have been a few stumbles in getting the 2016 version together. The plan was to have this running as the Castle Hill show comp. However, this was recently thrown into disarray by the whole CH show going under (part of the NW rail link and perhaps not unrelated to developers eyeing up all the space there). We have been looking for other venues and I think we have somewhere else to host the competition.

There has also been some discussion at the national level about the categories to use but this also looks like it has been resolved.

Overall, we're getting there. There will be a state comp (hopefully!  ). The categories will probably be the same as last year's. The competition will probably be in late August or early September. There will definitely be prizes but that's still be worked out. So please brew away aiming for your beers in those categories to hit their straps at that point.

More information will be available as soon as possible but I hope that sets your minds at rest for now.


----------



## SebastianPilz

Thanks mate if there are any updates please shot me a message, should attend this one as my first state comp thanks


----------



## tiprya

Thanks for keeping us updated. I'm hoping it doesn't end up on in early Sept as I wont be able to make it!


----------



## Stuster

The competition is now back at Castle Hill on 20th and 21st August!

Despite reports in our local newspaper, a few from the show society have been keeping things going and so we are now back to the Castle Hill showgrounds.

All the information though is available at the following website.

Castle Hill and NSW State Competition 2016

If anything on there is unclear or you need more information, please do let me know.

Please make sure you read the details on the Entry Information page as there are a few things you need to do to submit your beers.

There is also a link on the page for judges who can come along to judge and those who are thinking about coming along to see what it's all about and stewarding (something anybody who can pour a beer and clean a glass is qualified to do).


----------



## Stuster

Best of Show has two prizes in case that wasn't clear. Thanks SS Brewing Tech and Wayward Brewing for those.


----------



## nifty

Oh yeah, put my name down for steward. I had a great time time last year.

Cheers

steve


----------



## barls

nifty said:


> Oh yeah, put my name down for steward. I had a great time time last year.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> steve


see you there


----------



## Weizguy

barls said:


> see you there


+1


----------



## boonchu

I can judge meads meads for you


----------



## Stuster

That's great, boonchu. Just pop your name down on the Google Form. Here.


The Best of Show now has a second place prize as well. So the best beer gets the conical and they get to brew at Wayward. The second gets a great prize from The Brew Shop. Thanks to all those sponsors and more info on the site of course.


Conical pron.


----------



## Brewman_

I can judge Stu.


----------



## Yob

Doesn't actually say anywhere that it's open only to NSW residents... 

???


----------



## barls

Yob said:


> Doesn't actually say anywhere that it's open only to NSW residents...
> 
> ???


go for it. yob you will have to beat myself and barry though.


----------



## MCHammo

Stuster said:


> The Best of Show now has a second place prize as well. So the best beer gets the conical and they get to brew at Wayward. The second gets a great prize from The Brew Shop. Thanks to all those sponsors and more info on the site of course.
> 
> 
> Conical pron.


So very shiny. Extra motivation to get brewing. I'll be there to help out with judging as well this year.





barls said:


> go for it. yob you will have to beat myself and barry though.


Don't forget Brettles. I think even Barry will find it hard to beat him this year.


----------



## fungrel

On the landing page it says 2 entries per category, but if you go to the 'entry information' tab it says a maximum of 3 per category.

Can you confirm which is correct? 

Ca A maximum of 3 entries per category, with no more than 2 entries in each style.


----------



## Bribie G

Yob said:


> Doesn't actually say anywhere that it's open only to NSW residents...
> 
> ???


So interstate entries are ok? So if for example Yob wins places, would that give him rights to enter in the Nats?


----------



## Stuster

It's just NSW entries. Rules on that plus on the number of entries fixed up (2 per category, sorry Barry).

Just testing of course, so thanks for playing.


----------



## boonchu

barls said:


> go for it. yob you will have to beat myself and barry though.


Barls you are an easy beat


----------



## barls

boonchu said:


> Barls you are an easy beat


all i takes is 3 odins reserve to beat me.
got my mead and braggot ageing atm.
plus some sours.


----------



## MetalDan

Anyone have a copy of the relevant AABC style guide they can send? The links on the aabc website aren't working at the moment it appears


----------



## Judanero

Can someone please confirm, 2 entries per category but max of 1 per style, so APA which is a category but also the only style = only one entry?


----------



## Bribie G

I'd guess so, APA is in a bit of a unique category here.


----------



## barls

yep that correct. its also the biggest category as well


----------



## Judanero

Cheers Barls


----------



## bbutlerau

AS these are no separate categories for specialty IPAs (Black/Belgian/Red etc) Im assuming they need to be submitted just as American IPA? THis also means i cant enter both my Red IPA nad my Regular IPA?


----------



## Dan Pratt

I haven't seen the 2016 AABC pdf as there is a link issue. The category's don't show speciality IPA so it won't be part of the competition. Barls might be able to clarify?


----------



## barls

i haven't seen them ether but id check with stu who is the comp organiser and head steward but probably would be 18.7 Other Specialty for both the black and red ipa as they they probably won't be in this revision of the ipa category. just make sure you specify the details of the ipa in that category.


----------



## Weizguy

Yob said:


> Doesn't actually say anywhere that it's open only to NSW residents...
> 
> ???


Not wanting to stir the pot too much, but IIRC it used to be that the NSW comp accepted all-comers, BUT only NSW entries were allowed to proceed to the Nationals.
Other states and territories were for feedback only, and prizes at the discretion of the competition committee.
I think that Yob would be more than satisfied to enter his State comp, and would get the same feedback there, so why both with the NSW comp?



barls said:


> yep that correct. its also the biggest category as well


Makes sense to me, to limit APAs that will be likely to palate-fatigue many judges


----------



## Bribie G

So if Queensland, WA and Victorian entries took first, second and third in - for example - Strong Stouts then there would be no NSW strong stouts heading for the Nats?

Or, at the judging tables would the NSW entries be judged first with the judges informed that they were judging NSW entries, then proceed to an _announced _flight of out-of-state entries judged for comments only?


----------



## barls

more than likely out of state ones would be marked for feed back only but that decision lies with the person or persons running the comp.
even if they were scored they would be removed from the rankings.


----------



## Bribie G

Aha.

Brew away, Yob :lol:


----------



## Stuster

Les the Weizguy said:


> Not wanting to stir the pot too much, but IIRC it used to be that the NSW comp accepted all-comers, BUT only NSW entries were allowed to proceed to the Nationals.
> Other states and territories were for feedback only, and prizes at the discretion of the competition committee.
> I think that Yob would be more than satisfied to enter his State comp, and would get the same feedback there, so why both with the NSW comp?
> 
> Makes sense to me, to limit APAs that will be likely to palate-fatigue many judges


Totally agree with Les' points. 1 entry only for APAs is not perfect for entrants who might wish to get feedback on a couple of different APAs I realise but is much better in terms of all entrants so you can have judges who are finding it hard to taste/smell the hops at the end of a very long flight.



Bribie G said:


> So if Queensland, WA and Victorian entries took first, second and third in - for example - Strong Stouts then there would be no NSW strong stouts heading for the Nats?
> 
> Or, at the judging tables would the NSW entries be judged first with the judges informed that they were judging NSW entries, then proceed to an _announced _flight of out-of-state entries judged for comments only?


State entries should not be disadvantaged if others enter the competition. That means that the top three entries from the state are able to go forward to the national competition. The entry rules on the site now state that places and prizes are only for NSW residents. So non-NSW people are welcome to enter but that's just for feedback.

Judges don't need to know if it's a NSW/non-NSW beer, we'll just take that out of the running for the prizes/places at the end. They can still get the bragging rights if they get top score though. Far fetched though really considering the standard of brewing in NSW compared to those other states. :super: 



barls said:


> more than likely out of state ones would be marked for feed back only but that decision lies with the person or persons running the comp.
> even if they were scored they would be removed from the rankings.


Exactly as barls says.  :beerbang:


----------



## Bribie G

Now we're getting close, same question as usual....

On receipt of entries on August 8 how will they be stored up until judging?
Will they be at store room temperature then cooled before judging or will they be put immediately into cold storage on receipt?

Would appreciate this info, if it's been decided what's happening, as that affects my bottle conditioning regime for late bottled ales B)


----------



## barls

the same as every year. sorted and then cooled the day before mate.


----------



## Stuster

As barls knows all too well, the bottles will be collected and sorted (mainly the week prior to the comp) and then the beers will be stored in the buildings on the showground until the day before when they will be put into fridges. The buildings are pretty cool this time of year and having that week sitting there means they are not going to be stirred up before the comp. The buildings are used too often for us to have the bottles in the fridges for the week unfortunately but it shouldn't be too damaging for your beers considering the time of year.


----------



## Bribie G

Thanks guys, actually that's better as it lets my "drink young" style ales finish off perfectly.


----------



## kaiserben

Got a few entries this year. I'm wondering how best to handle some of the styles; 

One thing that I've always wondered about is, if you've beers you've conditioned in the fridge and you want to enter a comp, does taking them out of the fridge to send off an entry, and having them go up to room temp for a week degrade them at all? 

I read all over the place that temp fluctuations are bad. Is it more about long term storage when temp fluctuations are going to noticeably degrade the quality of a beer? Or are temp fluctuations not really a problem once the yeast has done it's job.


----------



## Bribie G

Pretend they are for sale on the shelves at Dan Murphy without being left out in the sun on pallets .. I reckon they will be fine, especially at this time of year. As you say, once the yeast has done its job... look at Coopers range as an example.


----------



## Stuster

I agree with Bribie. The beers do seem to hold up just fine over the week. I think the fluctuating temps is more for long term storage than just a week, particularly since it's not the heat of summer.

Please don't forget to do the online entries. It saves a heap of time if you do that and helps me work out the numbers to expect. We do have some great prizes this time so hoping to get a good few entries in and get some great beers to the nationals.

We've got a good number of judges and stewards lined up but there are never too many. PM me if you are steward-curious but too shy to talk about it in public.


----------



## Dae Tripper

Quick question on catagories, I have a very tasty wild sour (wheat,pils base), what shoud it be judged as?


----------



## barls

hmm anything else in there?
if its straight malt and sour, 17.7 straight lambic


----------



## Bribie G

Say I'm entering a specialty beer in category 18.7 and it's a Pomeranian Hooferschweizer (you know the famous one made once a year with genuine Lederhosen scrapings but not yet recognised by BJCP) - if I wrap an explanatory paragraph round the bottle with a rubber band, I assume that would accompany the bottle to the judging table for the judges to read so they know what to look out for?


----------



## barls

you can but weather the judges take notice is a point.


----------



## Brewman_

Bribie G said:


> Say I'm entering a specialty beer in category 18.7 and it's a Pomeranian Hooferschweizer (you know the famous one made once a year with genuine Lederhosen scrapings but not yet recognised by BJCP) - if I wrap an explanatory paragraph round the bottle with a rubber band, I assume that would accompany the bottle to the judging table for the judges to read so they know what to look out for?


There is an explanatory section when entering specialty beers where you put such notes.

At the judges table, I do not expect to receive the explanatory note from the Brewer. The Judges know what the base beer is e.g. Porter, and the specialty, e.g. with Chilli, or what ever.

The base beer has to be identified to the judges and its speciality. Then the beer is judged as say a Porter, and the speciality must then be in harmony with that base. So both are known at judging, but it goes on the entry form.


----------



## Parks

Brewman_ said:


> At the judges table, I do not expect to receive the explanatory note from the Brewer. The Judges know what the base beer is e.g. Porter, and the specialty, e.g. with Chilli, or what ever.
> 
> The base beer has to be identified to the judges and its speciality. Then the beer is judged as say a Porter, and the speciality must then be in harmony with that base. So both are known at judging, but it goes on the entry form.


That's only true if the base beer is a listed style in the guidelines which it doesn't have to be. I would expect, as a brewer, that the judge gets the full details of the what the beer should be if it is not listed elsewhere in the guidelines.


----------



## kaiserben

Pomeranian Hooferschweizer is the new IPA.


----------



## Brewman_

Parks said:


> That's only true if the base beer is a listed style in the guidelines which it doesn't have to be. I would expect, as a brewer, that the judge gets the full details of the what the beer should be if it is not listed elsewhere in the guidelines.


Good point.

Not sure what happens there. I am sure someone here will know.

Equally as a judge, how do you judge it without a guideline?


----------



## Parks

You can only do what you can do. If you have more info from the brewer you can use it otherwise it becomes a somewhat more subjective "is this a good beer".


----------



## barls

we have had previously an entry which the brewer wrote his own style guidelines for. while we as the judges enjoyed the laugh on what was in there. the beer wasn't judged by them.
for sure give all the info you want but don't write your own style guide line for it.
if in doubt contact myself or stu.


----------



## Stuster

Sounds like it'd either fit as a lambic (or possibly gueuze if carbonated). If not, then it'll have to be specialty.h

Have a look at the descriptions in the attached AABC styles. 17.7, 17.8 or 18.7 seem most likely.

But best to sit down and try the beer (tough work but somebody's got to do it) and compare it against what's in those style descriptions. Then use your judgement on where it could go.

View attachment AABC2014StyleGuidelines_OnePagePerStyle.pdf


----------



## Stuster

My last post was in answer to Dae Tripper's post.



Dae Tripper said:


> Quick question on catagories, I have a very tasty wild sour (wheat,pils base), what shoud it be judged as?




In answer to Bribie's question, if it's a style that is in existence but is not in the AABC, then having some info on there will get to the judges. It depends what it is though and we'll use our judgement on whether that is helpful to the judges or not. Certainly if you refer to the new BJCP styles that is something I'd pass on to the judges.


----------



## Hpal

Could someone please fill me in on cost of entry? I'll get them to Brewman to send if I'm not too late. Thanks


----------



## Judanero

Hpal said:


> Could someone please fill me in on cost of entry? I'll get them to Brewman to send if I'm not too late. Thanks


$7 an entry, I think you've got until next Saturday to get them to Brewman


----------



## gezzanet

Tomorrow or sat week?found it. 6th August to brewman


----------



## Brewman_

Yeah guys,

I need to get them here by Saturday 6th.

Cheers Steve


----------



## Dae Tripper

Thanks Barls, and Stuster. I have put it under 18.7 Other Specialty. Hopefully it goes well.


----------



## Dae Tripper

.


----------



## barls

to all those entering please make sure you do the online entry as well please.


----------



## Dazzbrew

For multiple entries can i attach an envelope with the fees for all entries? Or do i need separate envelopes with $7 attached to each entry?


----------



## barls

one envelope is fine.


----------



## Dazzbrew

Thanks barls


----------



## Bribie G

I'm sending entries in a post pack where they will be lying on their sides during transit, do the entries get unpacked on arrival?
Otherwise I'll grab a wine box from BWS.


----------



## MCHammo

Bribie G said:


> I'm sending entries in a post pack where they will be lying on their sides during transit, do the entries get unpacked on arrival?
> Otherwise I'll grab a wine box from BWS.


That might depend on where they're sent. I receive mail entries every year at The Brew Shop in Peakhurst (if you're mailing to us rather than the showground, please only mail to the Peakhurst store so I can keep them together for collection). I will not unpack entries, as there's then no chance then of items/money being lost, misplaced, etc. If the package is marked "this way up" or with an arrow, I will ensure the package is kept that way once I receive it. If they're being mailed to the showground, I'm not sure how they'll be treated, but will probably be the same way.


----------



## Bribie G

Thanks, wine box it is. I'll send to the store, posting Wednesday. If they arrive actually ON Monday 8th would that be ok? Not that I would ever doubt the efficiency of Australia Post of course h34r: h34r:


----------



## MCHammo

Entries are due at the store by the 13th, so there is no problem there!


----------



## Bribie G

Wow thanks, that takes the pressure off ... might even run through a quick APA by then..

Joking


----------



## Lindsay Dive

It's been such a long time since I have helped out at one of these competitions, so, I've decided to come along and assist with some stewarding.

See ya there.


----------



## Stuster

That's great, Lindsay. See you there.

With the beers being the right way up question, they will be unpacked, sorted and stored upright for a week at the showground. So there should be no issue with them settling in time for the competition. The wine box is good though they are pretty pricy.


----------



## petesbrew

Holy crap, is it that time already?
Only just saw this.

Sorry Stu, can't help out this year. Hopefully next time.


----------



## welly2

Will be there to steward, alas no beer is ready to enter. I shall look forward to trying the pommy hooferwhatshisface though.


----------



## Joely

Hey guys, I'm new to the competition thing and this would be my first comp. and i must admit I'm a bit confused.
1. I live in Wollongong, can i drive somewhere to drop off the bottles? Am i too late to post? Where to?
2. How many can i enter? This confuses me the most. Lets say STOUT, has three section, can i enter two types into each of these and thus have 6 entries or only allowed 2 in total (and miss out on a section)? What about if all i make is stout and and nothing else and want to enter it all for feedback?
Thanks guys, Joely


----------



## Bribie G

entry information on this page.

There are two categories for stout.

11 Stout
12 Strong Stout

you can enter two in each category, giving you a possible four entries, so for example you could enter a combination such as

11.1 Dry Stout
11.3 Oatmeal Stout

12.1 Foreign Extra Stout
12.3 Russian Imperial Stout

However you wouldn't be able to enter two Dry Stouts plus two FES

I'm posting my entries to the Brew Shop at Peakhurst who are comp. sponsors, are associated with ESB, and lend a helping hand organising the comps.

Comps can be hard to get your head around, like all hobbies, it's a fascinating world to get into.
I used to breed and show dogs - I can assure you that home brewing is a lot more friendly and less bitchy (of course) 
Happy comping


----------



## Joely

Thanks Bribie G appreciate the input and glad to know from your advice my thinking wasn't too far off. Is the Peakhurst location the only Brew Shop that are accepting drop-offs do you know? I might call the legends down at Nowra and see if they can assist.


----------



## Stuster

Joely said:


> Thanks Bribie G appreciate the input and glad to know from your advice my thinking wasn't too far off. Is the Peakhurst location the only Brew Shop that are accepting drop-offs do you know? I might call the legends down at Nowra and see if they can assist.


I don't think it's crystal clear on the site, but the locations are all on the entry info page. The Nowra guys are definitely accepting beers.

http://stusterbrewer.wixsite.com/chnsw2016/entry-information

The last day for entries is mostly 13th (other than for Brewman to make sure they get to the comp in time) so there is still 10 days to go.

Make sure you do the online form as well please.


----------



## MCHammo

Stuster said:


> I don't think it's crystal clear on the site, but the locations are all on the entry info page. The Nowra guys are definitely accepting beers.
> 
> http://stusterbrewer.wixsite.com/chnsw2016/entry-information
> 
> The last day for entries is mostly 13th (other than for Brewman to make sure they get to the comp in time) so there is still 10 days to go.
> 
> Make sure you do the online form as well please.


Whilst Nowra is accepting entries, they will also need to be in a couple of days early so that they can be brought up to Sydney. COB on 11th, as they will be brought up to Sydney on the Friday morning.


----------



## Joely

Legends. The lot of ya's. Thanks.


----------



## Josh

How will entries be stored at the showground Stu?

I only ask because I bottled a beer this week using carbonation drops and am wondering if it'll have enough time to carbonate. I also have some of that beer in the keg, so I could bottle from keg. But my setup is not ideal for that.


----------



## barls

Josh said:


> How will entries be stored at the showground Stu?
> 
> I only ask because I bottled a beer this week using carbonation drops and am wondering if it'll have enough time to carbonate. I also have some of that beer in the keg, so I could bottle from keg. But my setup is not ideal for that.


 #34


----------



## Fraser's BRB

Josh said:


> How will entries be stored at the showground Stu?
> 
> I only ask because I bottled a beer this week using carbonation drops and am wondering if it'll have enough time to carbonate. I also have some of that beer in the keg, so I could bottle from keg. But my setup is not ideal for that.


There was an earlier post somewhere further up that addressed this. Apparently stored at room temp until day before then refrigerated.

Edit: Barls beat me to it


----------



## n87

So whats the cutof for postal entries?
I have heard that it has to get to the venue this week, but on the website, it says all postal entries must be there before today?

If i send it to get there on Wednesday, is that OK?


----------



## TheWiggman

Likewise, I have bottles to send but haven't been able until this afternoon. 8/8 listed as cutoff for the show. Would the brew shops accept posted entries?


----------



## Bribie G

I sent mine to Peakhurst. Friday deadline.


----------



## tiprya

Has information been sent out to judges/stewards?

I'm keen to try and organise a lift out there to judge.


----------



## barls

no information yet but it will be coming.
as for entries. if you can get them to one of the home-brew shops that still have the open deadline aka the 13th like daves and the such you will be right.
other than that pm ether stu or myself


----------



## n87

Thanks barls, I will send it to one of the drop offs then.


----------



## Stuster

And if you do want a lift, can you sign up on the google form and then I'll try to link people up.


----------



## n87

Just posted mine off to Alexandria brew shop.

... has it been judged yet?


----------



## barls

n87 said:


> Just posted mine off to Alexandria brew shop.
> 
> ... has it been judged yet?


yes and it was crap. 
jk


----------



## TheWiggman

Mine's in the post, super excited. First comp here we go (excluding the first I got in the Bathurst comp, being the only entrant in the stout section).


----------



## n87

barls said:


> yes and it was crap.


Thanks barls... i take comfort in knowing you were pissed when tasting


----------



## Odydoesbrew

How do you cancel an entry that has been lodged electronically (not yet submitted of course)?


----------



## kaiserben

If I wanted to enter more than 10 bottles how would I go about it? 

I assume for the paper entry I can just add a second sheet and change the numbers on the Entry column to 11, 12 etc 

But the electronic form only goes to 10.


----------



## n87

electronic form instructs you to enter another electronic form.


----------



## kaiserben

Ah, yep. I see it now. I'll read it properly next time h34r:


----------



## Dan Pratt

Hi Barls, 

Sent you a PM, need to drop off an entry to the comp.

Will be swinging by your suburb 7ish, hope you will be home, otherwise it will be on the back step.

Pratty


----------



## barls

Odydoesbrew said:


> How do you cancel an entry that has been lodged electronically (not yet submitted of course)?


contact stu and he can fix it up for you.


----------



## Stuster

Entries are flooding in. The number of judges and stewards continues to trickle in. We do need a few more people to come along and get involved in this. PM me if you might be interested and you've never tried this before or you have done that before. The first time you can steward, listen to what judges talk about, drink some of the beers (particularly the high scoring ones) and spend a while chatting to other brewers.

For all those who have done the course over the last few years, we'd really like to see you out there using your skills. I know it's always hard to give up the time from other demands but hoping a few more of you can make it there. :kooi:


----------



## Bribie G

Can't make it this year as I have moved waaay up North. Hopefully next year if Allah spares me and I can drop SWMBO off with her sister for a couple of days.

However it's a great day for all, it runs like a well oiled machine thanks to Stu and crew, the Ag society ladies usually put on a magnificent spread, and a great opportunity to meet other forum guys and have a tipple, as well as really getting to grips with styles and improving your own brewing.

Highly recommend.


----------



## Headmeister

Entering some 7 beers in this comp, my first ever participation, driving the beers up directly to the showground this Saturday. Had a bit of a dilemma with a Red IPA that was bordering on a barleywine that probably would be one with some age. Anyway put in in the Imperial IPA category. Anyway I'm big kevved to be taking part!


----------



## Tony121

Hi there,

Please forgive my ignorance in advance as I am relatively new to all this.

I am not entering any beers in the comp, however was wondering if it is open for people to come and have a look to see what goes on?

Thanks.


----------



## barls

Sure. Just be aware that the judges will be deep in concentration and the stewards will be having a great time out the back tasting the best ones. 
Just make yourself know to one of the responsible looking stewards when u get there


----------



## Tony121

OK, thank you


----------



## fungrel

When will entries be picked up from the drop off points? Daves homebrew mentioned it could be mid next week.


----------



## MCHammo

Entries from The Brew Shop (all locations) have already been picked up, with the exception of Alexandria, which will be collected at COB today (6pm)


----------



## Stuster

Pick up from Dave's will be Tuesday afternoon I hope.


----------



## Reman

Dropped my 3 entries off today at Peakhurst.

1 I entered as both a German Pilsner and a Vienna Lager. Even though it's 100% Vienna malt, it matches the German Pilsner style more. Really happy with this one hope it goes well.

Other is an American IPA with Topaz, Galaxy and Vic Secret. Bugger to bottle as the keg was way over carbed. Not sure how this one will go.


----------



## BOG

I've only just got to this today. And for the first time in a long time I have something worth entering. Rather annoyed with myself.

I'm hopping that I can drop off at Dave's on Tuesday Morning , as he is closed tomorrow and Monday.

Is this still possible ? 

The alternative is I'll drink my last 2 entry bottles tonight ..

What are my chances ?


----------



## Stuster

Should be possible.


----------



## BOG

Thanks,

Packed and entry done.

Now to find something else to drink .


----------



## fletcher

i just want to take time to thank the organisers and judges and stewards. you guys do a lot, and a great job, and it's really appreciated. keep up the good work and thank you!


----------



## welly2

Is anyone from Sydney driving up there, by any chance? Would welcome a lift up!


----------



## barls

theres an email discussion going around atm.


----------



## Fatgodzilla

Best of luck all of you entrants. And judges and stewards. Rather peeved I (again) can't make it, but a tad busy this weekend. Well done all. :super:


----------



## barls

Fatgodzilla said:


> Best of luck all of you entrants. And judges and stewards. Rather peeved I (again) can't make it, but a tad busy this weekend. Well done all. :super:


shit if your not coming who is going to judge specialties and fruit beers


----------



## Fraser's BRB

Good luck to all the judges, stewards and entrants this weekend.

This is my first comp, I'm excited to get the feedback.


----------



## Bribie G

It's past 9.. On your marks, get set... go


----------



## Beamer

Fraser's BRB said:


> Good luck to all the judges, stewards and entrants this weekend.
> 
> This is my first comp, I'm excited to get the feedback.


Im in the same boat as you mate.

Good luck to all that entered may the beer gods smile evenly on us all!

Wish I coild join the judges and have a beer a 9 am. Then again I do have a coffee stout on tap, coffee is a morning drink right?


----------



## Hpal

Same here, have my oatmeal stout in, first comp


----------



## barls

first day is done.


----------



## MHB

Just walked in the door 12 hour day - but some very good beers.
Early(ish) night and do it all again tomorrow.

Mark


----------



## Reman

Good work guys, that's some dedication!

Hope they didn't start you off on the RISs, Belgian Strongs and Barleywines!


----------



## droid

how many entries did/do you guys have for the State ? up or down on last year?

good luck to all youse up there!


----------



## barls

540 at the last count i heard. but there will be a final number of those judged today as well as hopefully results late tonight if not tomorrow.


----------



## fungrel

Were you judging just some of the categories yesterday, or just working your way through all of them at once?


----------



## barls

there was 2 sessions done yesterday with some of the bigger categories being judged across multiple tables.


----------



## Stuster

It was a great effort by all the judges and stewards this weekend to get through the 547 entries (just slightly down from our Australian record 556 three years ago). Good standard of entries overall (and just to remember that anything over 60 points (30 per judge) is definitely a good beer) so tough competition for the top.

Congratulations to Andrew Freeman who is this year's Champion Brewer and David Tetley who wins Best of Show for his Russian Imperial Stout.

All those who placed 1st, 2nd and 3rd will be able to go on to the Nationals in Adelaide. More details on that later.

Full results are available on the results section of the competition site.

http://stusterbrewer.wixsite.com/chnsw2016


----------



## Beamer

Thanks to all judges and stewards for making it an awesome event to compete in!!!

Hoping to help out next year.

Congratulations to all winners and place getters.

Cheers


----------



## petesbrew

Brilliant effort to all involved getting them all done, and results up the same night!
Thanks guys!


----------



## donald_trub

Thanks for what seems to have been a well run comp! And to everyone who pitched in and volunteered.

Happy to report I'll be representing at the nats again


----------



## Josh

Stoked that my Schwarzbier scored a 78 and placed 2nd! I brewed that one for the cricket team end of season trip. Good to know it wasn't just mate talk when they liked it, haha.

Sorry to the organisers for the withdrawal. Been pretty immobile with a knee injury all week.

Thanks to Stu and everyone involved. Massive effort to get through that many beers, and somehow have the results out on the Sunday night.


----------



## Bribie G

Thanks for all the hard work and effort by all concerned. Happy to see that most of my entries came "midfield" and looking forward to the score sheets for their usually constructive comments.


----------



## contrarian

A big thanks to the organisers, judges and stewards. Sounds like a monumental effort all round. Really looking forward to the feedback.


----------



## paulyman

Thanks all for your efforts! Sounds like two very long days. Stoked with my sours score, can't wait for the feedback.

Hopefully, I will have the time to put my hand up to steward next year. Would love to see how it all works.


----------



## n87

Thanks to all concerned, Hope it want too much trouble drinking all that beer 

Thanks to the brew shop for forwarding my entry along

Stoked to see I got such a high score, only a few points of best in show 


So, being a comp virgin, do the score sheets get posted out, emailed, other?
When does this usually happen? (not... totally.... impatient, just curious.)


----------



## TheWiggman

Many thanks to the judges and folks involved, I can't imagine what it must be like to have to drink such a huge quantity of beers and somehow judge them one after the other. Taste buds must get pretty hazy at the end of the day (much like one's vision and sense of well being).
This has probably been asked before, but how do the places get sorted? I note that in a few categories the top 3 are not the top 3 scorers, and certainly not in that order. I was _this close_ to getting a placing in my first comp...


----------



## barls

TheWiggman said:


> Many thanks to the judges and folks involved, I can't imagine what it must be like to have to drink such a huge quantity of beers and somehow judge them one after the other. Taste buds must get pretty hazy at the end of the day (much like one's vision and sense of well being).
> This has probably been asked before, but how do the places get sorted? I note that in a few categories the top 3 are not the top 3 scorers, and certainly not in that order. I was _this close_ to getting a placing in my first comp...


 most catagorys were across multiple tables due to the size of them. They then took the top 2 or 3 depending on the scores from each table and did a mini best of show. To determine the top places 
So you may have gotten the highest score but not the 1st place if there was a better beer on the other table


----------



## Codehopper

A big thanks to the organisers, judges and stewards of this competition!

A woo-hoo for my RIS that took the 2nd place. Seems like whatever I've been doing to improve my brew over the course of the last three years (and comps) is paying back.


----------



## barls

Codehopper said:


> A woo-hoo for my RIS that took the 2nd place. Seems like whatever I've been doing to improve my brew over the course of the last three years (and comps) is paying back.


in general the standard has improved over the last 5 years. i think the lowest i gave out was a 25 and that was something that was just in the wrong catagory.
if anyone needs help translating my scribble please contact me. my email address is on the sheets as with all good judges.
i myself picked up a second in the sours.


----------



## Fraser's BRB

Great effort getting the scores up Sunday night guys, top work. :super:

Pretty happy with my first outing in a comp getting all three beers above pass mark, looking forward to the scoring sheets for feedback.


----------



## Headmeister

A massive thanks to the organisers, judges and stewards, great stuff.

I must have really messed up with what my robust porter comprised of, looks like I might have placed last in the category, but thrilled overall with my scores for most of my entries and totally chuffed to take out the Strong Ale category with my Barleywine!


----------



## kaiserben

Good job everyone involved and thanks for all the effort put in. 

I'm pretty stoked at my results; 2 x 1sts, a 2nd and a 3rd, and overall runner-up to the Champion Brewer. And congrats to that Champion Brewer (dunno if he posts here) for some truly impressive results. 

I'm keen to now check out the feedback on the score sheets and improve on my future brewing.


----------



## n87

Is best in show based on points? or are the firsts re-tasted?

If its re-tasted, do they get judged by category, or just 'thats a good beer'

Thanks


----------



## barls

i believe points


----------



## droid

kaiserben said:


> Good job everyone involved and thanks for all the effort put in.
> 
> I'm pretty stoked at my results; 2 x 1sts, a 2nd and a 3rd, and overall runner-up to the Champion Brewer. And congrats to that Champion Brewer (dunno if he posts here) for some truly impressive results.
> 
> I'm keen to now check out the feedback on the score sheets and improve on my future brewing.


your _pretty_ stoked?

no running down the street naked with trophy's in hand for you?

congrats tho - that's effin awesome mate!


----------



## Dazzbrew

Once again many thanks to the comp organisers, judges and stewards etc. Congrats to those that did well. I cant wait to get the feedback also, i was hoping my ESB would do better.


----------



## Mikedub

Lovely work once again Stu, amazing how you pulled all that together,


----------



## Stuster

n87 said:


> Is best in show based on points? or are the firsts re-tasted?
> 
> If its re-tasted, do they get judged by category, or just 'thats a good beer'
> 
> Thanks


The best of show is based on points. Since we are judging over two days, the only way to do it on a separate best of show round would be to add everyone to submit two bottles. I for one do not know how we would have been able to handle 550 more bottles.


----------



## nifty

Had a great time stewarding, though we were pretty busy for the 2 days. The pay off was plenty of good beers to sample...

Looking forward to next year.

cheers

steve


----------



## labrooy

kaiserben said:


> Good job everyone involved and thanks for all the effort put in.
> 
> I'm pretty stoked at my results; 2 x 1sts, a 2nd and a 3rd, and overall runner-up to the Champion Brewer. And congrats to that Champion Brewer (dunno if he posts here) for some truly impressive results.
> 
> I'm keen to now check out the feedback on the score sheets and improve on my future brewing.


Thanks Ben, that brewer would be me. More an occasional lurker than a poster.

Congrats on your great results and thanks to all the judges, stewards and helpers. Amazing to see Stu post the results last night, great effort.

I was stuffed by the end of the weekend but glad to get the opportunity to taste many fine beers.


----------



## TheWiggman

Well it's time to start posting Andrew because I'll be following every word you say on this forum from now on. You trounced that comp and thanks to you I didn't get a placing!
Many congrats, I'm sure you'll kick arse at the Nats and any success is surely well deserved.


----------



## MHB

It was a fun comp, mind you by Sunday afternoon I was starting to feel the strain - Strong Ales into Doubles, Triples, Barley Wine, American ...

Did hit one fault that was a bit of a surprise, first sniff I got Castel Blue Cheese, it faded pretty fast and wasn't over the top just unusual enough to make me look it up. 





I have encountered Isovaleric Acid in flavour training, first time in a comp, I made a note on the judging form so when you see it you will know it is. Looks like it should mature out and it was in a beer that wont be harmed by some time in the cellar.
Mark


----------



## labrooy

Interesting, I got a blue cheese aroma off one of the specialties. It was pungent initially and fleeting too.

I can't recall exactly, but I think the beer had Brett in it and I thought that had caused it.


----------



## Moad

Dazzbrew said:


> Once again many thanks to the comp organisers, judges and stewards etc. Congrats to those that did well. I cant wait to get the feedback also, i was hoping my ESB would do better.


no dazzas dark this year??

Well done Andrew and congrats to all involved.


----------



## Colbatt

All credit to Stu - he does an amazing job on this Comp.

Big congrats Andrew - I hadn't realised that I was in the presence of such greatness at lunch on Sunday!

And David's RIS was absolutely superb and a worthy winner of Best in Show

Col


----------



## Dazzbrew

Hey Nick i focused on a Fullers ESB clone and an American Stout this year, scored low 60,s.
Looks like Troy is on fire this year with his IPA. 2 out of 2 wins so far!


----------



## kaiserben

The first of my score sheets just arrived by email (assuming they rest will filter through one by one). 

Good comp. Well run. Bravo! 

Now to decipher the spidery handwriting ...


----------



## Kingy

Same with mine except it's not my score sheet. I've emailed Stuart tho, must be a complex job behind the scenes.


----------



## kaiserben

Ah - looks like that one wasn't mine either.


----------



## n87

Just got my scoresheet thanks.

Now i am tasting one alongside the notes, looks good

Thanks all involved.


----------



## Bribie G

Stu has emailed out to apologise, problems with Google mail merge. Looking forward to mine, had brilliant comments on my Imperial IPA, however I didn't brew it :lol: :lol: :lol:

Onya Stu big fella.


----------



## Beamer

Received my scoresheets today. Extremely stoked with the judges feedback, some really great insights to get me improving my beers.

Thanks again to all judges and stewards.

It was a pleasure to enter as my first homebrew comp, and I will be returning next year.


Cheers


----------



## Judanero

To echo the sentiment of others, big thanks to Stu and all others (judges, stewards etc)!! It was my first comp but everything seemed pretty straight forward.

Congrats to all the winners, place getters and highly commenders!

Great feedback (reassuring comments on where I thought I went wrong, and good insight into where to improve a couple of beers I'm trying to nail down for a regular tap spot).

I look forward to getting more involved more next year, hopefully in a steward capacity or the like- great community this brewing one :icon_cheers:


----------



## Fraser's BRB

^^ What he said. 

Top effort to Stu and the team, feedback mostly reinforced what I saw in the beers, other than one surprise comment that I'll have to revisit the beer to look for it.

Looking forward to being able to get more involved next year.


----------



## TheWiggman

Interesting reading the feedback, my first critical feedback. Of note is the consistency between the feedback on all beers - both judges noted similar qualities/faults and will certainly aid me in future brewing. Well run comp and hard to fault, top effort all 'round and got my $7/beer worth.


----------



## petesbrew

Score sheets arrived and read. Emailing them is definitely the way to go.
Great feedback from the judges - I'm going to attempt my dusseldorf altbier again with an aim for improvement.

Thanks
Pete


----------



## yum beer

Great idea this e-mail thing. Got a surprise when they showed up.
Feedback points to the same issue I expected I had, but very happy with results overall.
Cheers all involved, has been a smooth process all through.


----------



## mckenry

I still enjoy the differences between people. Both BJCP judges and two wildly different markers. I got a 3/12 and 8/12 for aroma and 10/20 and 16/20 for flavour. No, the higher marks weren't from the same judge each time. Strange, but that's people.


----------



## Dan Pratt

mckenry said:


> I still enjoy the differences between people. Both BJCP judges and two wildly different markers. I got a 3/12 and 8/12 for aroma and 10/20 and 16/20 for flavour. No, the higher marks weren't from the same judge each time. Strange, but that's people.


I had the same thing:

judge 1 said low aroma 1/3 and flavor hopping to style 14/20, judge 2 said very prominent aroma 2/3 and could use more flavor hops 8/20

:huh:


----------



## n87

the 2 judges on my single beer had slightly differing opinions on the specifics, but both scored exactly the same except for the overall impressions where i got an extra point from one.
very consistent for me.


----------



## barls

mckenry said:


> I still enjoy the differences between people. Both BJCP judges and two wildly different markers. I got a 3/12 and 8/12 for aroma and 10/20 and 16/20 for flavour. No, the higher marks weren't from the same judge each time. Strange, but that's people.


it happens. 



Pratty1 said:


> I had the same thing:
> 
> judge 1 said low aroma 1/3 and flavor hopping to style 14/20, judge 2 said very prominent aroma 2/3 and could use more flavor hops 8/20
> 
> :huh:


one could of had a cold. also depends where you were in the flight.

personally i had a pair of judges that barely filled in the sheet. its got a name, an entry number and a few word description on it..
might contact them and say its not acceptable as a fellow judge.


----------



## fungrel

I don't want to take anything away from the judges, as i do believe all those that judged my beers gave some very insightful and thoughtful analysis of my entries. 

But i found that the comment "F*CKING AWESOME YOU COULD SELL THIS" to be both unhelpful and an embarrassing way to comment on a beer. The judge didn't leave contact details for follow up either, which i thought was more annoying than the comment. 

Overall, such a fantastic experience for only my 2nd competition. Looking at being more involved next year.


----------



## barls

i bet i could guess who it was.


----------



## Lindsay Dive

fungrel said:


> I don't want to take anything away from the judges, as i do believe all those that judged my beers gave some very insightful and thoughtful analysis of my entries.
> 
> But i found that the comment "F*CKING AWESOME YOU COULD SELL THIS" to be both unhelpful and an embarrassing way to comment on a beer. The judge didn't leave contact details for follow up either, which i thought was more annoying than the comment.
> 
> Overall, such a fantastic experience for only my 2nd competition. Looking at being more involved next year.


Surely that's not from a certified judge.


----------



## fungrel

Lindsay Dive said:


> Surely that's not from a certified judge.


No, it wasn't. But isn't the point of submitting beer for blind tasting is so that we don't get the equivalent of what our mates would tell us at a Saturday BBQ?

The beer placed 3rd, but now i have very little to go on when re-brewing it for the nationals. This feedback in this instance is invaluable for the next step. 

Part of me thinks i got 3rd and i should shut up. But part of me thinks that if i were someone else and got a scoresheet like that, it may turn me off entering again.


----------



## kaiserben

For one of mine I had a comment in the appearance section that said, simply: "You can do better" 

Thankfully I already knew exactly what the issues were on that beer and found the comment pretty funny.


----------



## mckenry

I didnt want to turn this into a judge bashing. I really appreciate what they give, to do this for us. I was merely pointing out how different we are. If we were all the same, we wouldnt need judges, we could do it ourselves.
Now if only my judges agreed to the better marks in both areas..... might have me a place


----------



## n87

If the judges agreed mine was the best, I would have a nice shiny fermenter.... we can all dream


----------



## mckenry

Anyway - I was still pleased with the beer as I was expecting to brew an English IPA, but forgot to reset my brewhouse eff and ended up way under targets.
Decided just to enter it as an ESB, just for comment. Both judges actually liked it in the overall, but couldnt score it much higher as it really wasnt to style. Bit too bitter for an ESB.


----------



## droid

fungrel said:


> No, it wasn't. But isn't the point of submitting beer for blind tasting is so that we don't get the equivalent of what our mates would tell us at a Saturday BBQ?
> 
> The beer placed 3rd, but now i have very little to go on when re-brewing it for the nationals. This feedback in this instance is invaluable for the next step.
> 
> Part of me thinks i got 3rd and i should shut up. But part of me thinks that if i were someone else and got a scoresheet like that, it may turn me off entering again.


i didn't realise that people could get a placing, refer to the feedback and brew with that new feedback for the National comp (from the feed-in comp) but I guess you can.
I don't think we would have time in Vic to do that for most beers, maybe I'm wrong, wouldn't be the first time today hehe


----------



## fungrel

droid said:


> i didn't realise that people could get a placing, refer to the feedback and brew with that new feedback for the National comp (from the feed-in comp) but I guess you can.
> I don't think we would have time in Vic to do that for most beers, maybe I'm wrong, wouldn't be the first time today hehe


I just assumed that is how it was done?

I'm torn between using the feedback to change the recipe, or just re-brewing it exactly. Maybe someone with more experience could comment?


----------



## kaiserben

There's a few styles where you could do a re-brew (I'm re-brewing a kolsch because I have none left). But for most styles you probably won't have time.


----------



## n87

My porter was only ~2 months old for judging, im hoping the extra couple of months will give it that bit extra.


----------



## Dan Pratt

The NSW comp had in previous years been closer to the start of August which gave a couple more weeks if brewers wanted to rebrew a beer.

It is certainly what I've done each year when placed at state, brew fresh batches for Nats.


----------



## barls

im not but then again mine is a lambic. 
also i wasn't bashing my fellow judges i was just saying that i could guess which ones it was.


----------



## Bribie G

Pratty1 said:


> The NSW comp had in previous years been closer to the start of August which gave a couple more weeks if brewers wanted to rebrew a beer.
> 
> It is certainly what I've done each year when placed at state, brew fresh batches for Nats.


The QLD comp is positioned closer to the nats so that if you got a placing, then generally you don't need to rebrew.
That cuts both ways I suppose.
A NSW comp earlier - say end of July - would give the benefits of being able to rebrew following helpful comments.

A late August comp doesn't give the benefits of either system. Not knocking the organisers this year, they had to take what was given I suppose considering the situation at the Showgrounds, but maybe worth looking at for future years.


----------



## paulyman

barls said:


> im not but then again mine is a lambic.
> also i wasn't bashing my fellow judges i was just saying that i could guess which ones it was.


You aren't using the feedback to help guide your 2018 entry?


----------



## Headmeister

I certainly do appreciate all efforts put in by all concerned, and I'm absolutely thrilled by my first in the Strong Ale category.

I am a bit puzzled by the marks and comments for my robust porter, it was declared 'infected' and very sour, on the scoresheet I could read, the other sheet either did not scan well or was written in something very faint, as it cannot be read. 

The porter I submitted was in two separate 330ml bottles, so unlikely both were contaminated, never had a contaminated beer in well over 2000 bottles since I started brewing again in dec 2014, and anyone who has tried this porter does not think it sour as described, including some very experienced beer drinkers. My porter received the lowest mark in the whole competition of 31, which is a bit disheartening. I was wondering if it were somehow mixed up and if there was a way to check this with the entry number?


----------



## barls

have you tried contacting the judges? they may not of asked if there was a second bottle? personally i wasn't one of the judges on that category.
if not try contacting stu about the sheet that didn't scan properly.


----------



## Headmeister

Ok, many thanks barls for the suggestions.


----------



## RdeVjun

Just on beer judge bashing... errr, I mean judging feedback, remember you're dealing with volunteers, often palate- fatigued and sometimes getting tired and emotional after large flights, usually quite cheery, but also generous with their time and effort. Before being a miserable git and whining about your comp judging, maybe ask yourself if you can in fact get off your arse and contribute in any way. Dump on the paid professionals as much as you like, but stop and think about criticism of volunteers, eh?
OTOH I had the good fortune (that's precisely what is involved, I'm convinced of that) to knock off a national gong and when I received the scoresheet, apart from a name and #, it had just six words on it and of course the winning scores. So, here I was chuffed that I'd nabbed a decent gong at last but then eventually I realised that I had next to no idea from this judge of how to brew it again with the comp winning character, what it was that made it particularly good, in fact good enough even to beat all comers. So that was a minor disappointment and my feedback to the organising committee was duly noted, but thankfully there was a second judge involved, his descriptors were excellent, although that was four years ago and TBH it still hasn't helped...
One thing about state comp places, the feedback can also be quite helpful in fine tuning the re-brewed beer for the Nats entry, I've looked at that as a bonus where it was available, but again its never helped me that much as far as improved results in the subsequent comp.
Oh and scribes can be helpful for judging too, if your comp has the luxury of plenty of volunteers.


----------



## Fatgodzilla

fungrel said:


> I'm torn between using the feedback to change the recipe, or just re-brewing it exactly. Maybe someone with more experience could comment?


If you have good enough brewing ability and equipment to be able to do the same brew time after time, tasting the same every time, you don't need any advice.

I have neither the ability or equipment to do identical copies and with all the other outside influences on a brew, never will. Close enough will do me.

Congrats on your results. If the feedback comments strike accord with you, modify your recipe. In the long run you'll be the only one who will notice.


----------



## Fraser's BRB

^^ well said


----------



## Stuster

Headmeister said:


> I certainly do appreciate all efforts put in by all concerned, and I'm absolutely thrilled by my first in the Strong Ale category.
> 
> I am a bit puzzled by the marks and comments for my robust porter, it was declared 'infected' and very sour, on the scoresheet I could read, the other sheet either did not scan well or was written in something very faint, as it cannot be read.
> 
> The porter I submitted was in two separate 330ml bottles, so unlikely both were contaminated, never had a contaminated beer in well over 2000 bottles since I started brewing again in dec 2014, and anyone who has tried this porter does not think it sour as described, including some very experienced beer drinkers. My porter received the lowest mark in the whole competition of 31, which is a bit disheartening. I was wondering if it were somehow mixed up and if there was a way to check this with the entry number?


I'll be looking into this and get back to you. Mark, see my email as well.

If others did have issues with scoresheets not being scanned, let me know and I'll see if I can resend those. I wasn't able to check each of the 1,100 sheets but happy to do that so you can read the feedback.


----------



## Stuster

fungrel said:


> No, it wasn't. But isn't the point of submitting beer for blind tasting is so that we don't get the equivalent of what our mates would tell us at a Saturday BBQ?
> 
> The beer placed 3rd, but now i have very little to go on when re-brewing it for the nationals. This feedback in this instance is invaluable for the next step.
> 
> Part of me thinks i got 3rd and i should shut up. But part of me thinks that if i were someone else and got a scoresheet like that, it may turn me off entering again.


This really isn't what we want as feedback for you from competitions. It's something we work hard at, and I've been running BJCP judging courses for a while now so people do give more helpful feedback. Since you got 3rd place, I am assuming the judge thought there was not much need for improvement (though you didn't get 1st so there may be something more you could). With many of the judges doing so many beers over the weekend, it was a lot of writing and tasting.The judges though worked really hard over the whole weekend and so a few lapses are understandable I think.

We do need more people getting involved as judges. The more judges we have, the fewer beers each judge needs to cover in a day and so the more time/effort they can put into each one. It's something that anybody can do. It can seem daunting but you don't have to be a super-taster to get involved in judging. If you do the judging course which Brendan and I are running next year, we will cover off-flavours and go through a number of styles with practice of how to fill out the score sheets and so on.

It can definitely help in regard to tasting your own beers as well, and so not only getting feedback from comps but also having a better idea of how to improve your own beers. If anybody is possibly interested, PM me or email me for details.


----------



## fungrel

Stuster said:


> This really isn't what we want as feedback for you from competitions. It's something we work hard at, and I've been running BJCP judging courses for a while now so people do give more helpful feedback. Since you got 3rd place, I am assuming the judge thought there was not much need for improvement (though you didn't get 1st so there may be something more you could). With many of the judges doing so many beers over the weekend, it was a lot of writing and tasting.The judges though worked really hard over the whole weekend and so a few lapses are understandable I think.
> 
> We do need more people getting involved as judges. The more judges we have, the fewer beers each judge needs to cover in a day and so the more time/effort they can put into each one. It's something that anybody can do. It can seem daunting but you don't have to be a super-taster to get involved in judging. If you do the judging course which Brendan and I are running next year, we will cover off-flavours and go through a number of styles with practice of how to fill out the score sheets and so on.
> 
> It can definitely help in regard to tasting your own beers as well, and so not only getting feedback from comps but also having a better idea of how to improve your own beers. If anybody is possibly interested, PM me or email me for details.


Thanks for that. I've registered my interest with Brendan earlier in the week for the next course.


----------



## Headmeister

Stuster said:


> I'll be looking into this and get back to you. Mark, see my email as well.
> 
> If others did have issues with scoresheets not being scanned, let me know and I'll see if I can resend those. I wasn't able to check each of the 1,100 sheets but happy to do that so you can read the feedback.


 Many thanks for your email and reply here Stuart, and want to get involved with next years comp, keen to try and help out.. Looking at that number of sheets I feel a little silly making a fuss about mine.


----------



## kaiserben

Will winners and place-getters be receiving ribbons? If so, when would we expect those?

I'm a bit worried because mail in my neighbourhood is constantly being stolen - and last year I didn't receive my ribbon  (I found the opened envelope with score sheets, but the bastards took the ribbon FFS). 

And also, what's the process for receiving prizes for category wins/places? Contact the sponsor directly? Or sit tight and wait for someone to contact me?


----------



## boonchu

Far as i know the sponsors are waiting for Stu to contact them with names and email addresses


----------



## Lindsay Dive

Just a couple of things I observed at this competition considering that I have not attended a competition for quite a few years.

Stuart has stated that you need more judges.

The first thing I think you should to do is to have the stewards becoming more involved with the tasting of the beers and also have a little more interaction with the judges _after_ the judges have completed their score sheets and marks. This is what used to happen a few years ago and it gives the stewards a good stepping stone of being a beer judge. At present, _some_ judges seem to prefer to be isolated from the stewards and have little or no interaction with the stewards at all.

I also feel that the competition should return to using good quality clear plastic disposal cups for the tasting. Good quality plastic can give very good head retention if they are not reused. The stewards at this competition spent more valuable time in the kitchen washing and drying glasses/jugs. I am of the opinion that you will deter stewards from attending future competitions if they have to fill in as glass washers. If plastic was used and disposed of this would speed up the whole process of the competition.

Just my thoughts.

Lindsay now runs off to change into a flame retardant fire suit.


----------



## n87

Hi Stu, or anyone else in the know,
How are national entries handled?
Do you send out the application?
When does this happen?

I realise this is a month away, but I would like to be prepared.
Thanks.


----------



## kaiserben

There's not much to it. 

The AABC website will eventually have a live link (currently not live) on it's home page for 2016 entry forms. 

Then you enter the same way you did for your state comp.


----------



## n87

Thanks, Just asking as a result of this post: http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/34368-australian-amateur-brewing-championship/page-46#entry1401142


----------



## kaiserben

Yeah I saw that. Don't worry about it. Last year I got no direct National entry info from the people who ran the state comp.


----------



## n87

OK, cool.
First comp and what little info that is about appears contradictory.
Just don't want to miss out on my 1st place in the nationals


----------



## Stuster

n87 said:


> Hi Stu, or anyone else in the know,
> How are national entries handled?
> Do you send out the application?
> When does this happen?
> 
> I realise this is a month away, but I would like to be prepared.
> Thanks.


I have no info on this, I'm afraid. In previous years we have been able to get a main drop off point for those who could get to it and then others just posted their entries directly to the Nationals. I'll check if any brewshops are able to act as a drop off point this year.


----------



## n87

Thanks Stu


----------



## kaiserben

Last year 'The Brew Shop' acted as drop off for both state and nationals. (hoping it'll be same this year)


----------



## Stuster

It looks like the Brew Shop are happy to do this (thanks, Andrew).

I'll have to look into deadlines for Nationals entry.


----------



## MCHammo

We'll be taking entries again at The Brew Shop [Peakhurst]. We will accept entries at our other stores, but they will need to be in earlier so that they can be consolidated and shipped together. I'll advise on cutoff dates at our locations when Stu can get some more info on this.

We'll also be taking care of the formerly unsponsored category (Wheat & Rye Beers) - places in this category can look forward to an ESB/The Brew Shop voucher shortly.

Good luck to all at the nationals!


----------



## Stuster

We have a deadline for the beers to get to the Nationals. We're just working out what that means in terms of deadlines for drop off to the Brew Shop. Most likely it'll be beers to there this weekend of next. But final details to come ASAP.


----------



## Brewman_

Brewman can be a drop point also.

I can send them direct to the Nats.

Good luck guys.

Cheers Steve


----------



## MCHammo

We've got our deadlines now, entries need to be received in Adelaide by the 30th September. To make sure we have enough time to collect and despatch the entries, we will need to have all entries in to our stores by the following dates:

Peakhurst: 4pm 24/09
Kirrawee: 12pm 24/09
Alexandria: 5pm 24/09
Campbelltown: 5pm 23/09
Nowra: 1pm 22/09

Please make sure entries are boxed, and wrapped appropriately to avoid potential damage during freight. This was not necessary for the state comp, as entries were hand delivered.

The national comp organisers have stated that entries will be kept cool. Any entries that need to be kept warm should be clearly marked as such.

If you have any other concerns, give me a call at the Peakhurst store, or drop me an email.


----------



## n87

Hate to be a bother, but the entry forms are still not on the website.
I know it's not you guys directly, but if we only have 2 weeks to get them in, we need the entry forms.


----------



## fungrel

Can I please get an Adelaide address to send them to? 

I haven't even brewed one of my entries yet as i presumed i would have until the 7th of October to get it there. 

Can whip one up though, just need to send them express the wed before entries close.


----------



## Beamer

Seems online forms are available now.

Good luck all NSW entrants!!!!


----------



## Stuster

I've sent info to all those who placed. Good luck to all.


----------



## Codehopper

MCHammo said:


> Alexandria: 5pm 24/09


Thanks! I'll drop my entry do Alexandria store this Sunday most likely.


----------



## n87

Hi guys, one more question, just to be clear, the entry fee.
I have noticed vic and qld are covering the entry fee for their place getters, and was wondering if this was how it is, or are they going above and beyond?
Just trying to make sure I get it all right for my entry.

Thanks
~n87


----------



## Beamer

Anyone who placed in the pale ale category heard from the category sponsor as yet? ( assuming thrre was prizes for top three, maybe I misunderstood the form)


----------



## kaiserben

Beamer said:


> Anyone who placed in the pale ale category heard from the category sponsor as yet? ( assuming thrre was prizes for top three, maybe I misunderstood the form)


I haven't yet (came 3rd in that Category).


----------



## Beamer

Ok thanks mate, ill just sit tight


----------



## donald_trub

Where's the list of category sponsors? I remember seeing it once upon a time but I can't seem to find it now.


----------



## MCHammo

Competition home page - http://stusterbrewer.wixsite.com/chnsw2016/home


----------



## Beamer

kaiserben said:


> I haven't yet (came 3rd in that Category).


Hey mate, heard anything at all or still sitting tight?


----------



## kaiserben

Still nothing.


----------



## barls

sit tight. i believe theres some movement from the sponsors


----------



## Stuster

Sorry you haven't got the prizes for cat 6 yet. I'll get onto the sponsors. I'm sure they'll get something out to you but sooner is always better than later.


----------



## donald_trub

Don't forget the low alcohol cateogry. I haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## osprey brewday

Nothing as of yet for the IPA any word on the ribbons.


----------



## crazy dee

Nothing from strong lager category yet either


----------



## Stuster

Sorry about both the prizes and the ribbons.

Prizes - I have contacted those three sponsors and hopefully I can report back on that in the next day or so.

Ribbons and certificates I am afraid will be a few more weeks. The show people will be sending those and we have had some issues with that in the past. I will do my best to follow it up so if you don't have those in 3 weeks then can you PM me and I'll keep on to them. It's nice to have those for the pool room after all.


----------



## Headmeister

Hi Stuart,

Sorry about the nagging..!

Nothing in the way of word for the prize for Strong Ale so far as well.


----------



## Stuster

Headmeister, can you PM me so we can follow this up.


----------



## MCHammo

Hi Headmeister,

I sent out your voucher for strong ale on 17/09/16 to the email address I was given. Maybe check your spam folder? If you don't have anything in there, shoot me a PM or email (ESB/The Brew Shop) and I can re-send that.

Andrew.


----------



## Headmeister

Hi Andrew thanks for that, 

I will check tonight.


----------



## Headmeister

Hi Andrew, 

I found it in the inbox, sorry for the trouble and many thanks again for it. 

Cheers,

Mark.


----------



## Beamer

Recieved my rosettes yesterday, pretty cool to be able to show the missus that all that taste testing did pay off hahahaha


----------



## osprey brewday

Received my ribbon and certificate today, straight to the pool room, or the shed wall. Thanks to all involved.


----------



## Beamer

Anyone recieved anything in the way of prizes for the pale ale category yet?


----------



## fungrel

Beamer said:


> Anyone recieved anything in the way of prizes for the pale ale category yet?


Recieved the prize some time ago and certificate last week.


----------



## barls

i received my one for the sour category about 2 weeks ago.
go the rosette about a week ago.


----------



## contrarian

In the specialty section I got my certificate and rosette about a week ago and prize from shenanigans brewing a couple of weeks before that. The beers were great and are long gone but the t-shirt is still on high rotation.


----------



## Beamer

fungrel said:


> Recieved the prize some time ago and certificate last week.


Did you place in cat 6 or 7 mate?

I think 7 was american pale ale


----------



## fungrel

Beamer said:


> Did you place in cat 6 or 7 mate?
> 
> I think 7 was american pale ale


7. APA.


----------



## kaiserben

Beamer said:


> Anyone recieved anything in the way of prizes for the pale ale category yet?



Still waiting. It was only a 3rd place in Cat 06 for me and I haven't been bothered to follow up. 

I did get rosettes and certificates about a week ago.


----------



## Beamer

kaiserben said:


> Still waiting. It was only a 3rd place in Cat 06 for me and I haven't been bothered to follow up.
> 
> I did get rosettes and certificates about a week ago.


Ok thanks mate, was thinking maybe I missed an email or something.

Congrats in your results at nationals.


----------



## kaiserben

Beamer said:


> Anyone recieved anything in the way of prizes for the pale ale category yet?



Still waiting. It was only a 3rd place in Cat 06 for me and I haven't been bothered to follow up. 

I did get rosettes and certificates about a week ago.


----------



## Ldog365

Hi guys, I got the rosette and certificate for Cat 6 about a week ago too. Not sure what's going on with the sponsor.


----------



## barls

guys pm stu and let him chase up the sponsor for prizes.


----------



## Beamer

barls said:


> guys pm stu and let him chase up the sponsor for prizes.


I didn't want to keep bugging him about it, as I understand there is only so much he can do. I was checking if the guys had received theirs thinking mine could have got lost in the mail or if emailed I may have missed it in spam.


----------



## n87

Any word on dates etc for the 2017 NSW comp?


----------



## barls

none yet still trying to find a location.
we have had and lost a few so still sorting it out.


----------



## n87

barls said:


> none yet still trying to find a location.
> we have had and lost a few so still sorting it out.



If you find somewhere close to a station, it would be easier to get to and from, and i may be able to help out. but I guess a venue is a venue.


----------

